# Farel Reformed Theological Seminary



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.farel.net/

I just discovered this seminary up in Canada. Has anyone else heard of it before? I actually met the OT professor a few years ago, while he was going to Trinity.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 8, 2007)

the website is written in some strange language.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Sep 8, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> the website is written in some strange language.


The native tongue of Calvin ironically enough.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 8, 2007)

French and English.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2007)

I've heard good reports about it -- it is supported by the Huguenot Fellowship. We discussed it briefly previously in this thread.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> http://www.farel.net/
> 
> I just discovered this seminary up in Canada. Has anyone else heard of it before? I actually met the OT professor a few years ago, while he was going to Trinity.



Oui.


----------

